# Business Cards, Brochures, and Promotional Items - who needs them?



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

During my recent church commission work, I had the blessing of working along side a really excellent craftsman (and nice guy) who did a bunch of remodeling work on the church. Since we were both working at the church, we went to lunch together, and I enjoyed getting to know him, and his wife, who also stopped by for lunch several times.

One afternoon some folks from another church about an hour away stopped in, as they are in the planning stages of doing their own church remodel, and wanted to get some input. I overheard the conversation, and stepped in for a second and handed out my brochure pack and ducked back out of the conversation.

After that, the remodeling craftsman said that he doesn't believe in business cards, or handing out brochures. I felt sort of embarrased then, thinking about how I interrupted and handed out my brochure so brazenly. I sort of hand them out like people ought to want them. Maybe I'm wrong, and I'm making enemies this way. Inquiring minds like mine, would like to know.

Since then, I have been thinking about the situation, and wondering what the other pros are doing for promotional materials for their businesses. I've got a website, about a dozen different business cards, depending on the situation (remember Jim Rockford on the Rockford Files tv show?) and a different brochure for each category of my work. It is a lot of material for sure.

If you get time, please give me some feedback on what you use, how you use it, why you do it, how you designed it, how effective it is, etc. I would enjoy hearing about the philosophy behind using, or not using, these materials.

thanks for your help,
Mark DeCou
www.decoustudio.com


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

Interesting topic Mark and one well worth thinking about. I'm not a pro nor does my income depend on my self promotion but this is my two cents.

If would be a guessing man I would say that the remodel man was there remodeling before you were part of the overall picture so I'm sure he feels a little bit threatened after seeing your quality of work and the fact that you are now getting a little more of the attention than him right now. I probably would have put myself in the position were I could have handed out my promotional stuff when the contractor wasn't around and their minds were a little more non focused on the remodel or I might even gotten their phone # somehow and called them later and forward them on to your web site but I would have updated it with your church furniture as it might have sparked their brain, kind of like, I saw that.

Sometimes when I'm in the middle of business with an owner, keep in mind I'm a commercial construction superintendent, and someone barges in and self promotes themselves it leaves a bad taste in my mouth and if I'm on the other end of the stick I won't even look at what was given to me. In my opinion you want their full attention when self promoting not just a small flash of existence.

Keep in mind this all comes from someone who isn't self employed that doesn't rely on self promotion Good luck Mark!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that's interesting. My first thought was "that's nice -I get the information but you don't really interrupt me" and then Rog had the opposite response. 
My other thought was, "how DOES the guy promote himself. Does it work better than business cards??"


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Mark, when I was in business, I tried eveything from business cards to putting flyers on cars. The business cards were usually handed out upon a request for them and maybe this should be your approach in the future. This way you don't feel that you have pushed yourself on someone and when someone asks for your information, you don't end up wasting those costly brochures by giving them to someone that is just going to pitch them. Forget every putting flyers out. It is a waste of time! I never aquired any business from them. I believe that word of mouth is the greatest advertisement and with you talent and excellent work, I can't see how your work isn't the talk of the town. I can't see how these visitors, after viewing your work in the church, wouldn't be begging you to do the same for theirs. Anyway, I was in the dirt business (cleared lots, put in septic systems, delivered and spread dirt, gravel, and limestone, etc.) and not a woodworking one, but business is business, I guess.


----------



## VTWoody (Apr 17, 2007)

I learned a great deal about promotion this year from the most unlikely of sources. I took over the student government position at my high school and struggled mightily trying to get our students to know about all the events that were occurring on campus. While I think teenagers are much more irresponsible than adults, as consumers, they are very similar in many ways. I am of the school of thought that your work should speak for itself, and that when people do excellent work, much like Os said, the word will pass around and you will probably get better business from that.

However, consumers are consumers, and in this day and age, they rely on advertising to show them who and what is available for purchase. I don't think that rely is a strong enough term, but is the only one I can think of right now. The idea of handing out brochures and business cards is a good idea, but mostly for people who don't yet know that you have something to offer them or who don't yet know all the available options yet. I think that what you did was fine, as they were ostensibly at your worksite looking (at least partially) at your work which is excellent, and you need to make sure that they leave with your information.


----------



## Ellen (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Mark, I am a firm believer, that ANY opportunity to hand out your business card/brochure etc is an opportunity for more work. Otherwise, how will anyone seek out your work? I realize that if someone wants to badly enough, they will find you, but in this day and age, lets make it as easy as possible for our potential clients to find us.

Best of luck, of course, your work speaks for itself.
Ellen


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Mark, it's nice to have stuff if someone wants it. It will be very rare that someone won't take a brochure from a person that creates beauty. Don't look at it like a used car salesman trolling at a cocktail party. Also, unless you have commisioned work backlogged for the next three years, business generation is a must. Whether the other guy finds it uneccessary or not, in 2007, with all the way of getting ahold of people, (email, cell phone, satellite phone, blackberry, IM, SMS…) you might as well let people know how to find you.

Cheers!


----------



## DomDenucci (May 21, 2007)

Mark:

I would not sweat it or feel embarassed. I beleive it was more than proper for you to give your business card and brochure out. Maybe, you could have given it to them right before they left…but again not a big deal. You have the gift to create and share it with others and make a profit as well. Nothng wrong with selling yourself…if you don't nobody else will either.

Take care-


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

In my construction life the last thing I need is more work. My web of people are pros when I work outside this group I end up with a group i don't fit in with. So I understand not promoting my work. It is a construction thing.
As an artist I don't have this "support" group. If I don't make the contacts I never will be able to do this kind of work. Maybe if I had a large base of clients. The best thing about having my "brochure" is that I can interrupt without making a disturbance!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I would agree with the others Mark, that you did it the right way. Since these people were from a church an hour away, they might not have even heard of you. This gave them the opportunity to know who did the work, and what you are capable of. Plus, they were able to see your work first hand. It is possible they could think the other gentleman was the person doing the remodeling, and you were just his worker.

He might not hand out stuff, because he has been in business a long time, has a significant following, or does not want to do the work to put these together. Whatever the reason, he runs his business one way, and you run yours another. I think both methods work, and it depends on the person and how they implement them.

I commend you on your efforts to promote your business and have all the materials prepared and available. I need to get myself that organized, and make brochures of my work and other information to hand out to others. While some people may toss it, others will save it and look at it. While they might not buy right away, they will think about you the next time they want some woodworking done. Or, they might want a cane, or something else you make.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I think it would be worse to be asked for the materials and not have them available. Perhaps he felt you were interfering with one of his potental customers.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm not in business, but I'd like you to see what my Grandson, who is in the business of designing, & selling business cards, has to offer. Here's an article by him about logo's.
It may help out some of you who are in business.

I hope this doesn't offend anyone, but I always like to help him out if possible.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Is Your Logo Helping or Hurting Your Business?
by Nathan Cain

The quality of your logo can mean the difference between success or failure. It can be that simple!

Trademarks and Logos make up the most international language in the world. An excellent logo can cross many barriers and provide your organization with a means of delivering to your customers an unequivocal and uniform message.

Every successful company has its own "personality," and just as human personalities are complex, so too is your company's personality. A successful logo is a means of condensing a complex reality into a single, simple statement, one that can be controlled, modified, developed and matured over time.

Your logo needs to be much more than just a distinguishing mark for your company. It must be an indication of quality, value, and reliability.

Does your logo do these things successfully?:
• IDENTIFY your company, product, or service.

• DIFFERENTIATE it from the mass of other
similar companies.

• COMMUNICATE information as to your products
value and quality.

• ADD VALUE by causing you to provide a quality service in order to maintain your company's reputation.

• REPRESENT potentially valuable assets. When people see your logo, can they tell by the design that your product or service is of high quality.

If your logo doesn't do these things, then you might need to update it, possibly seeking professional advice.

Is your logo design really that important?
It is extremely important! Your logo is a part of the foundation on which you build your brand. Especially since the recent explosion of Internet businesses, but even before that, consumers have an overwhelming variety of choices. Chances are that whatever you are selling, there is something similar to it available. Chances are there is someone in direct competition with you right now. Yes, there are very few products that are shielded from direct competition because of a patent or for some other reason.

It is because of this that much of your efforts in marketing and branding should be concentrated on building a distinctive and differentiated "brand personality" for your company.

Take the success of Coca-Cola and Pepsi-Cola. There is some difference between these two products, but this difference is very subtle. Plus, there are hundreds of other brands of cola on the market. Even so, these two brands, Coke and Pepsi, are able to dominate the world wide cola market. What is the main factor for their success? It is the strength and appeal of their brands.

And what is the foundation for their brands?

It is their powerful Logos!

Your logo is the means by which you can distinguish your products and services and therefore serve both your needs and the needs of your customers.

Ok, so what are the TOP 5 components that make up an excellent logo?
1) Long lasting style.
It is often tempting to adopt a design that looks really cool at the time but that can become outdated very quickly. This leads to the logo being constantly changed. Your logo designer should resist the urge to change your logo unless it is really necessary. It is only after consumers frequently see your logo that people may start to notice it. (Sometimes this is after you are already bored with it)

2) Distinctiveness.
It is interesting to note that many new companies adopt logo styles that are very similar to everyone else's. Don't go overboard though, your designer should be sensitive to cultural norms. A really wacko design wouldn't do well in funeral home. However, you should still seek distinctiveness.

3) Appealing to consumers.
Your logo must be appealing to those who aren't affiliated with your company. This means you must test your logo. Show it to your customers and see what they think. Ask them what emotions it evokes in them.

4) Conveys the right image.
What image are you trying to get across to your customers? Corporate? Upscale? Franchise looking?

5) Legibility
No matter what you do, if people don't understand your logo, then it will be ineffective. Who are you trying to target? Where are you going to be displaying your logo other than your web site? Will it be on your letterhead, business cards, auto signs? Does your logo put out the same message no matter where it is displayed.

In conclusion, your logo is central to your company's "personality". Even if your company has a great personality, if your logo doesn't convey that, then people may get the wrong idea and never do business with you. Within your logo and company name is held all of your investments, because it is this clear, identifiable aspect of your brand that the consumer uses in selecting your company or purchasing your products.


The author, Nathan Cain has more ideas that will help your business marketing efforts. Visit his promotional products web site at http://www.Web-Magnets.com


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Any opportunity to network is the right opportunity. If your business is in competition with his then your timing might have been off but you certainly wanted and had the right to talk with those folks. If your business is complimentary then step in and compliment his work and work ethic (you said he is good and a nice guy) as part of that conversation give your business card and say you would love to work alongside him again. Every situation is different so your approach needs to change. Make it conversational and informative instead of just handing off a brochure. You don't want to look like the afore mentioned used-car-salesman trolling for sales. IMNSHO


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Well said… No need to feel bad about self promoting, it's not like you swooped in and took over, pushing him out of the conversation. Had he told you nothing afterwards you would naturally presume he also gave them his contact information.

Many small business don't want to spend any money on self promo, seeing it as expense - so to not reiterate what Dick's son had to say,... anyone trying to make it in business Needs professional advice on professional quality marketing materials. Even creatives (graphic designers such as myself) need OUTSIDE advice. Don't ask your kid or nephew for a logo, (unless their in the biz) or expect quality work for super cheap - if you want to stand out from your peers and create a good professional first impression.


----------



## rookster (Jan 14, 2007)

Mark:

I'm not a professional woodworker, but I have professional marketing experience. I think the question of business cards and brochures boils down to style and context. It's possible to never use either, and be supremely successful, but I think your odds are improved by having these tools available when they are relevant.

In your case, there was no need to be embarrassed about handing out the brochure. The visitors were there to plan for their own church remodel, and you are one of the resources for achieving what they saw. Your brochure will remind them of who you are, and if the brochure makes a good impression it may help them decide you are one of the craftsman they want to hire (especially if some of the decision makers were not present to see your work).

I would suggest leaving a business card or two with anyone you work for: this lets them refer you at a much lower threshold. Rather than having to remember your name, find your number, or search for your Web site, they can just hand the card out. I've referred craftsmen who worked on my house using business cards they left behind, and it has been as much as 5 or 6 years later (when I definately would not have remembered their names or how to contact them).

Brochures are especially important when you are trying to represent your work from a distance. How you do this is up to you, but the ideas range from just including the brochure in response to information requests to sending them with a handwritten note to congratulate to every newly wed couple announced in the local newspaper (letting them know if they ever want that special table, chair, or built-in you would be happy to give them a $50 credit as a wedding gift). Just remember: if you are doing marketing outside of word-of-mouth, a good return is in the range of .1%. So you might need to distribute about 1000 to get one response. Also, it typically takes 6-10 contacts before someone acts on marketing information, so the more ways you can get out the message about your business, the better your chances of receiving an inquiry.

That said, your craftsman friend is right about one thing: if you can get the word-of-mouth referrals going, you might never need a business card or brochure again. But it won't hurt you to have them and keep giving them out.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Well said…Very true. Dad has rec'd calls on flyers he put out upwards of a year prior. Someone just held onto it until they were ready. (or came across it or a similar in a future distribution wave.)


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Hi Mark

The only thing I can think that upset him was that you reacted upon an overheard conversation - which you were not a party too.
I agree with you on handing out your promotional material - it is so important to let people know what you are doing. Business cards are a must and Flyers also, but the quality of the material should be of a high standard, not something taken from the photocopy shop which is a copy of a copy of a copy. This literature should reflect the high standards, that reflects in your work.

My promotional material is in two languages (Finnish & English), which in itself is not too difficult, but I only get half the space to get the message across. My web site may soon be going into 3 languages, to include Swedish (the second official language in Finland).

When I distribute my promotional material, I tend to target individuals or specific groups - I do not just give them out will-nilly - I found that was counterproductive.


----------



## WaywardHoosier (May 9, 2007)

Mark,

I like it when people have a business card or brouchere available. We see quite a few a shows and shops and I try to remember names and what work I liked but, I always seem to forget. I just picked up a card at a booth for "folk art". We won't make the purchase now because of a lack of funds, but I will call and place the order when I can. Without the card, the name would long have been forgotten.


----------



## windofthewoods (Mar 31, 2007)

Mark,

This is a very good topic and I will pass on some advise that was given to me. First off they saw your work for one so it is safe to assume that they might be interested in your work and you did the right thing. We're not salesmen and we have to learn as we go. One of my girlfriend's sisters is an aboriginal artist and she said the hard part when starting off is getting used to rejection. Many people will say no but the occasional yes will keep you going. You have to do what you can to get your name out. I kept asking about the coulda, woulda, shoulda, and then she said to just take the chance already. You can't be prepared for everything and you may have to take chances that may go no where but if you do not take that chance then you are the one determining that you will go no where. If it was easy and there were no risks involved then everyone would be doing it. Go out there, take the risk and make mistakes but learn from them. I am in a similar situation myself trying to get started and have only sold a few small things but it is a start. I found that working at a lumber store where my training and artistic talent are not being used very frustrating. Occasionally I would do some cutting and routering for customers making the small hourly wage that I am getting now, and then I would see the hundreds and sometimes thousands of dollars that are being spent on what I just did for them. My girlfriend makes much better money than I do at a local school and now that she is starting to work full time instead of part time I can take the plunge to full time commitment to my passion. You did the right thing. We always look back and think how could we have handled that better but the important thing is you took the chance. They saw your work, have your information, and very important they also have a face to the name as they met you in person. You can't ask for better than that.


----------



## Kaleo (Jan 25, 2007)

I think business cards are a must. But I think that Brochures are dated. This is because of the internet. It cost alot of money to make a nice brochure that you cna't update with new work or better work. But as for a website you can update it as fast as you can make new pieces. I think today people expect to see a web address on your business card. And they will go there to see your work. And it can be done for alot sheaper in the long run than constantly printing brochures.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I think Kaleo gave some good advice.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

While you can do that Kaleo, there are some advantages to have brochures as well. You have something to put in someone's hand right away. It can serve as a reminder later to check a web site, or to see what the person has. I would say both would be beneficial in this day and age.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

You're also right Bill. Sometimes I print things off the PC. It's nice to hold it in your hand to study it.


----------



## WaywardHoosier (May 9, 2007)

I have an advertisement in my cube that a vendor gave me when I was viewing various booths at an art fair. It is a 3" x 5" postcard with a focal picture (in this example a Shaker table) on one side and the business information on the other. The artwork, layout, and styling is impressive. It easily fit in my pocket for future reference.

Small, stylish, and to the point. I would have forgotten this gentleman's information since I viewed many pieces of art that day. A couple of weeks later I viewed his website. Very professional and well done.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Well, this has been very informational and helpful. Thanks everyone for providing such good feedback.

I am supposed to be writing a newsletter this morning on a "New Waste Water Treatment Facility" being installed by a company that I occasionally do business consulting for, but commenting on this topic seemed like a lot more fun, so I will give it a few minutes, and then get back to writing about creating clean water! The company that I consult for occasionally understands the need for printed media in marketing, and have asked me for some help writing it. I've done this type of work before, and enjoy the short break it provides to cutting, gluing, and sanding wood. Ok, I've punched out on my consulting time clock, here's the free stuff:

Back to our Subject:

A few key principles have emerged from the responses:

1) Business Cards are a must. 
2) Make them professional and memorable.
3) Be thoughtful, but proactive when handing out printed materials.
4) Marketing by printed media is important, and required, at least at first.

Additionally, there has been some input as to Internet marketing with a website. This was not actually the subject of this topic, but the crossover occurs when putting together a complete marketing plan, and investing in a website is something that many of us have either done, or are considering. I've written on need the need of a website before in other lumberjock topics, so I won't repeat it here, other than to say that a marketing plan with a website must include publicity for the website, including printed media. Having a website is not enough, there is just too much traffic out there to grab people's attention. I have had a website for 5 years now, and have not yet seen a single website google hit from someone doing a search for "Arts & Crafts Furniture". Even after a national juried show, two runs of an ad in a national magazine, and lots of information and key words about that topic on my website, people just don't find me. So, in my opinion, just getting online with a small scale website like I have, is not enough. We'll continue that thread somewhere else.

Here are a few more thoughts from me on the subject of business cards and brochures (more free stuff):

The master carpenter friend that I referred to in my original question doesn't believe in business cards. Why? Because he has enough work already. I felt from the conversation over several days that his position was based on correct-hearted pride. He likes the fact that he doesn't need to do any marketing. He doesn't need cards, because people seek him out after talking to each other. This is a good situation for him, one that all of us should be striving for. Just think of the extra time I could spend in the shop if I wasn't working on photos, brochures, website content, shows, advertisements, letters to prospects, etc.?

He has suggested to me that he may start working like medical doctors do, in that, he won't take on any new clients, and would only consider referrals. He has a hard time keeping up with the backlog of work from past clients who have more work for him. If he doesn't service his current customer group, they will find someone else, and the chances are that he'll lose them to the new guy. I suggested that he do more "Cherry-Picking" and leave the hard, boring, and sweaty jobs to the new young guys. He wasn't open to that concept.

His work is all local to the community, and so word-of-mouth advertising is all he needs. This is a testament to his many years of excellent work, and treating people great. Which is as good of a motivator for the rest of us, as I could write up. When you live in a small rural area, one bad job gets a lot of talk, while 10 good jobs get some talk. In a big city, you can keep busy and still treat some folks rough. Not in the rural areas, you just have to move and start over if your reputation is bad.

For a guy to have lived in one area for many years, and have lots of work to do, you must know that he works hard, is fair, and does quality work. I suggested that since he is the top remodeler in the area, that he should consider raising his hourly rate and work fewer hours (something he complained a lot about). This rate change was also something he was not open to changing.

His word-of-mouth marketing methodology is a solid business plan in any market, for any time, in any business, and would put a lot of college trained marketing professionals out of work. Sadly, think how many folks will pay to get an MBA, and only learn these principles after years of hard work, and solid customer care? I wonder if there are some that will never learn it.

Additionally, he doesn't believe in truck signs, yard signs, brochures, websites, yellow page ads, newspaper ads, etc. Why? Again, because he no longer needs them. The local community keeps him busy, no need for stretching outside of the area, or looking for new clients. I sincerely hope this continues for him. The only thing I could foresee that might change this for him is if he wants to specialize his work, or head another direction with his business.

One funny thing that happened during my work at the church is that a visitor from Arizona stopped by on their way through town on vacation, and wanted to see the church and meet the Priest. Father Nick was there, and gladly introduced himself, and started the tour while the carpenter and I were working. After the tour, the guest was preparing to leave, and Father Nick called out to them, "just a minute, let me get you one of my business cards….!"

I looked at the master carpenter, and he looked at me. I smiled, then chuckled, and then laughed. He said, "That's just not right… a Priest shouldn't have a business card!"

We both laughed and enjoyed the agreement to disagree on the subject. He understands my need to market myself, and I understand his need not to.

A few days later, I was cleaning up all of my tools, and I decided to tease him a little as I made my last exit from the building. I told him that I left a pile of my business cards in a holder inside of the top of the lectern, and if he needed to, he could always write his phone number on the back of one of my cards and hand it out. We both enjoyed a good laugh, and he said it was good that I left some cards behind, as he was sure there would be some people that would want one.

Ok, so you see, he doesn't need more work, so printed materials are a waste of money for him. I challenged his thought process some, but he never yielded this position.

I, on the other hand, need work. However, not just "any" work.

I turn down more work than I take on. Why? My thought process is that I'm thinking strategically about where I want my work to go, what I want to work on, and whom I want to work for.

Thinking Strategically provides a planned course for how to leave behind the type of legacy that I desire to have when I am finished with woodworking, or woodworking is finished with me, whichever comes first.

Imagine what would have happened if George Nakashima, or Sam Maloof had gotten side tracked on window trim painting because it was easier, and better money? We would have never seen their work, that's what. There would have been some great trimmed out windows in California and Pennsylvania, but not much furniture.

If I just take on everything that comes along, I will become quickly distracted with home remodeling, antique repairs, decks, boat docks, sheet rock jobs, house painting, fence building, cabinets, vanities, and other things I have tried not to do.

Why do I know this?

Back in 1997 when I tried my first attempt at this business, I took everything that came along. About 2 weeks into a window painting job, after a month of sheet rock, after a month of privacy fence building, after a two months of window and door replacement work, after a week of concrete porch pouring, after a week of boat dock building, after a week of…....I came to realize that not only were my joints and muscles exhausted, but that I was not doing anything that I had quit a good job to do.

So, I had to make some changes, become more focused, and figure out what I wanted to do.

The more drywall work I did, the more people talked about it, and asked for it. The more fence building I did, the more people talked about that, and asked for that.

As I worked in a random, and misguided way taking on everything someone asked me to do, I developed more of an "Image" of a remodeling contractor that had some talents in woodworking, than a woodworking artisan building furniture, which was my goal.

In truth, I wasn't spending much time building furniture, so the image was correct, and so my remodeling work was what people talked about, and asked me for. If this was the direction I had wanted to go it would have been great. But, it wasn't.

I wanted to be more creative, more artistic, and I wanted to quit hauling tools all over town in my old pickup truck, and to be honest, I didn't want to work so hard and sweat so much. My elbow tendons have never recovered from the porch concrete job in July of 1997. An ongoing reminder of why I should stay focused.

So, in my second attempt at this business, I became very focused and discriminating about what work I would agree to do, and whom I would work for. The down side, is that I made a lot more money on remodeling work, and I have a hard time making things now that are affordable for the average American family. Another upside is that now my functional-art furniture work is what people talk about, not how smooth my drywall tape work is.

This Strategic Thinking seems to take a lot of planning, preparation, marketing, and the materials do the marketing, and a lot of time. All of this marketing effort is in the context of waiting for the "Miraculous Discovering" (for more on that, see blog: http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/decoustudio/blog/344). I realize that when God is ready to use me, I will be ready to be used, and then it will happen.

I just finished up a new brochure specific to Church Related work, and I am anxious to hit the street with it and see where it goes, and what work develops because of it.

I appreciate Kaleo's view of feeling that printed brochures are "out-dated." I used to feel that way also, and spent all of my time on my website, and only had small business cards with my website address on them. But, over the past 5 years, it is the printed materials that get people's attention. It seems that people are just too busy to go check on a random website on a business card that someone gives them. My work is not something a person can buy on impulse, so I need to plant seeds for months, sometimes years.

Think how often we are bombarded by website advertising? It is everywhere, and on everything. How many of us have time to go check out the stuff advertised for us to see on the web? Not me. At least there's one.

What I have seen in practice is that my brochure pack is what used to be considered as an "Artist's Portfolio." In the old days, an artist, or woodworker, would carry with them a set of printed photos in a book, and would hand them out to someone, and then schedule a time to go back and get the book. I like that concept only in that I would be forced to follow-up, something I am bad about now. But, with photo-quality printers on everyone's desk these days, paying someone to print out portfolio photos seems to be dated these days. In the past couple of years, I have been buying the digital images from the photographer, and doing my own graphic art work with them. I think that this is the future, at least for the short term.

Some folks are telling me that DVD's and CD's are the way to do cheap brochures. Unfortunately, I just don't think people will take time to sit and watch the movie of my work. If they give a glance at the brochure in their hand, either they are interested, or not, but at least I grabbed their attention long enough to develop a thought about my "Image" (what they will remember). I have several DVD's that have been given to me over the years by people selling tools. I have yet to take time to watch one of them.

Also, woodworkers in the past, used scale models, or intricate toolboxes as a way of expressing their abilities to manipulate wood. These days, photos seem to be the quickest, and best way to do that. Culturally, it is hard for someone to look at a tool box and develop the thought that the woodworker could make a rocking chair. People just don't seem to be able to go from concept to concept without some help these days. Photos on the web work great, if anyone goes to find them.

What I have seen happen is that people like to talk about my work, and then show someone what they are talking about. At times, this has meant they huddle around a computer monitor and look at the website. But, most of the time, they are standing somewhere, like at a party, or fellowship meal, and a computer is not convenient. They can go get their brochure pack (cheap portfolio), and show the group. They can hand out pieces of it to the others, and then they call me wanting another brochure pack. Seriously, this is what has happened, and I gladly send them another 3-5 packs for the next time they want to discuss my work with someone. They seem to be almost as interested in selling my work, as I am. Almost.

So, I use the old-school printed photo brochures to grab attention, and set an "Image" in a person's mind about who I am, and what I can do. I figure I have 10 seconds to do that with the photo on the front. If they like it, they may spend 10 minutes looking through all of the photos in the other pages and asking questions. Sometimes, someone just folds it up and stuffs it in a pocket. Even then, they took it with them, and the odds of them finding the brochure again before the laundry is done is pretty good.

Most of the time, people can't remember my name, but they will remember the pieces they saw pictured, and the general area in which I live. That is the "Image." I have a long story to drive that point home, but no time to do it today. I will work at writing on the process of "being memorable" another time in another blog, or something.

Think about it, how long do you remember a person's name, even when you want to? Not long, I suspect. So, the printed materials sit on their desk, and some day when they are cleaning off the desk, or the kitchen counter, they find my brochure pack again, and are forced to think about me. What they think will depend on other factors, but I am forcing them to "consider" me when they see the images on the paper. Sort of like "spamming" I guess, only it's legal. Remember all of the days when we used to get junk mail? It is sort of like that. Grab attention, hold attention, get them to think.

What they remember is all a part of "branding." Dick's son gives sound advice on the Logo, and I completely agree with him. I think a logo should be more than whatever clip art your computer has on hand. Do some serious thought about it. I chose to use a photo of me working on a rocking chair. It was taken by a newspaper that did an article on my work, and the more I looked at it, the more I realized that in one quick photo, it left the "image" of what I wanted people to remember about me. Wallah, a logo! That photo is four years old now, and I'm not quite as thin, nor as hairy, nor as dark headed, so I many need to consider a new similar photo some day.

This is all the process of "marketing." Marketing is the process of causing people to believe something about you, and your work. If what they believe is "true" then I see no harm in it. Getting people to believe a lie just plain gets me angry, and so I try to be truthful. But, it is this aspect that gives marketers a bad name in our culture.

Getting them to pay something for your work is called "Sales," and that is another subject altogether. Getting them to visit your website is the process of marketing. Getting those people to order something is "sales."

Gleaning that information took me 15 credit hours toward an MBA in Marketing before I grasped that concept. So, knitting together what people will remember about me, and motivating them to seek more information is called "Marketing." I still think business cards are a big part of that process.

If you need more work, then become a marketing expert. If not, then my hat's off to you. If you aren't getting the type of jobs you want to do, then look at your strategy, your marketing materials, and think through what you want people to remember and tell others about you.

I do almost all of my own photography now, and I make up my own brochures. This process of graphic arts took me awhile to learn on my own, and each generation of brochures gets better. Also, as I have been able to complete more work, I am able to let the photos do the talking, and keep the text areas to a minimum. When I get a chance, I will post a photo showing the type of materials I have been handing out, at every opportunity, I might add.

Back to "Waste Water Systems."

Sincerely,
Mark DeCou
www.decoustudio.com


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Bill, Dick, and waywardhoosier: I couldn't have said it better. thanks for the support.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

This was a great and informative read. I think I'll put this in hardcopy for future reference.

I'm not in business now, but the first thing that popped into my mind when I began reading was a quote from Laurie Beth Jones in her book, The Path: Creating Your Mission Statement for Work and Life . After writing the mission statement, she has eight steps for successfully putting it into action. She plays off the story of Joseph in the Bible (Genesis 37-50) for action step #5 which is "Give them something tangible to remember you by"and then comments, "When Pharaoh had a dream that he didn't understand, that's when the man recalled Joseph. My premise is that if Joseph had had a brochure, he wouldn't have had to wait three years for the man's memory to go into recall."


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Good Job Paul.

If you like Laurie Beth Jones' work, I am sure you will also like Michael Pink's writings. I have become a real disciple of Pink's work the past 4-5 years. He has completely changed my view on a lot of things.

For you starting out, I would recommend getting his free morning devotional materials, and if you want to buy something, any of his materials are worth memorizing. They are loaded with the scriptural wisdom that is timeless.

One piece of advice he shares is that a sale is only "good" if it is good for both the salesperson and the buyer. If the buyer can't afford it, doesn't need it, or is uninformed, it is the salesman's ethics that require them to decline selling to the buyer, even if the buyer wants it. Think about it….turn down a sale because you know they don't need it, can't afford it, or misunderstand what you are selling? If everyone worked like this, it would be a better world. It is the concept he developed with the "Selling Among Wolves, without joining the Pack" materials.

This concept blew me away the first time I encountered it, but I agree with it now. I met Michael at a Fellowship of Companies for Christ www.fcci.org conference a few years back in Colorado, and have followed his work since.

http://www.sellingamongwolves.com/

Sign up for the free coaching email subscription for the morning materials.

Note:
Joseph had something else going for him, that most of us don't….......good looks!!

thanks Paul,
Mark


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank You Mark.
Some good reading.


----------



## RonR (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Mark. A lot of good insight and well worth the read.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Rick was impressed by his boss, when he turned away a lady (senior citizen) who wanted to have a new kitchen built. He talked her into just painting instead-she couldn't afford a new kitchen and all she wanted was a change.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I lost a good lead the other day by not having my cards with my website. A new homeowner who likes lodge style furnishings. My web site has generated 0 sales from the Internet, but serves as a great portfolio for people I meet face to face. Mark you inspire me. I really know what you mean by how easy it is to get swallowed up in remodeling or drywall or mundane kitchens.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

I have had people call as long as five and seven years later from cards that I have handed out. If you are self employed you need a way for clients to know how to reach you. I save cards in a card organizer and it is a great resource for me as I am sure it is for others.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks, Mark!
This was a TRULY informative posting. I copied and pasted your long disdertation to Word for further purusal!

I know that I just received a new order for Barnwood frames due to a business card I had inserted in some frames I sold LAST year. The artist liked the work and got my number from the potographer.

Thanks to this site, I have access to online storage of my continuing work. (I have only been making and selling barnwood frames and other wood items for the last year or so.

God Bless!
Hawg


----------



## chuckvosburgh (Jun 16, 2007)

Lots of great info on this important subject! I'm an advertising agency creative director and I have a couple of suggestions:

1) Business cards and web sites are expected if your're a professional. In the prospect's eyes, if you don't have 'em, you're not a professional.
2) The more professional the design and photography is, the more effective your promtional materials will be. 
3) Even though it's expensive, find a way to get professional photography and design. Maybe find a pro who will trade with you.
4) You never know who is a good prospect. Put a business card or two in with your invoices, when paying bills, etc. The effect of getting your name out can't be overstated.
5) Post cards are a good alternative to a brochure and can serve as mailers or handouts. Again, make sure the photogrpahy is top notch and shows your work in the best possible light. You get what you show.
6) You can't expect people to spend money on your work if you won't.
7) Make it easy to do business with you by being quick to respond to requests for information, be easy to reach, accept credit cards, and most importantly, be friendly and helpful.

I hope these give you some ideas. If you'd like some input on your own site and promo stuff, let me know. I'll give you my opinion and suggestions no charge as a favor, one woodworker to another. Good luck with your business!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

great tips, Chuck, and what a kind offer!! 
(I love the "paying bills" idea. I never would have thought of that one)


----------



## ShawnH (Mar 30, 2007)

Mark,

I am a telephone tech by day and woodworker by night. We are a small 2 man outfit. We have done radio adds and mailer after mailer, with almost no response. The 2 businesses are completely different, but word of mouth is 98% of our success. So quality work and integrity on the jobsite mean everything to our business. Both of which you seem to be overflowing with, as evidenced by the photos of your work and the posts on this site. I think each situation dictates whether or not to hand out a brochure/business card. As already stated, be tactful and polite. I am fortunate enough to have your materials and know they are quality(i.e. not cheap), so be careful not to cast your pearls before swine. And as you know, the Lord takes care of the birds of the air, will he not do the same for you? I pray you will be blessed with enough work to need to hire me as an apprentice.

My two cents
Shawn


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

thanks for the kind words Shawn. It would be my pleasure to hire you….and experience this life together. I'm hoping that I have enough work to do that I need some help.

I have been doing some pondering the past month about where I am headed. I have seen God work, and then He is silent….then He works…..then silence. I am in a "silence" mode right now. Not me, but Him! I know He is there, watching, listening, and letting me swim on my own. It is a good feeling for me at times, because I know that He is close and more interested in my success than I am. But, the silence…...the silence…..it is deafening at times. Know what I mean?

My daughter Rachel is improving every week. God is working in her body to recover the loss of motion and muscle that the rare muscle disease is trying to take away. I hear Him very loudly in my daughter's life. But, right now, He is silent in my business….......

I have for several years thought that I would only work alone. Two reasons really….I wanted to be a solo Artisan working in my rural shop (back to the "image"), but more importantly, I am not a good manager.

I let my heart do things a manager's mind would not. I have worked for good managers before, and shudder to think about myself making the type of firing and risk taking decisions that they have to do. I used to think I was a manager, but now I know different. I've worked for good ones, that is why I know I am not a good one.

Anyway, back to "hiring": I have been pondering the life of a professional woodworking mentor of mine. I begged him for a job in 1996. No luck there. He has stage 4 prostate cancer now. I just attended a showing of his sculpture work last week. 12 years ago he told me that he wanted to do sculpture, and quit woodworking. It was my pleasure to take a day off of my work to travel and see his dream come true with is first bronze sculpture showing. I was stunned by his work, as always. A lot of creativity and talent wrapped up in that gray haired man. He's a sculptor that does his OWN bronze foundry work…..amazing.

However, I was left with the thought….."what will happen with his work, his tools, his thoughts, his creativeness, his business contacts, etc., when he finally meets the end of this life, and is swept into the next life."

Some people that know both of us, have suggested that I offer to buy out his woodworking business. He has spent 30 years developing a niche, finding customers, making a name. IF I could afford it, and IF he would sell it, WOULD I want to continue his work? I don't know.

I don't know what he would think either. How do I bring up that question…..."hey, great bronze sculpture…..by the way, could I buy you out before you die…?" See, it just doesn't "sing" when I try to figure out how to bring out the question to him.

But, this thought process got me to cooking the idea of what my life will leave behind, when I am in stage 4 of something battling my body. Would I want to be laying on that bed with my family around holding my hand, and think about how I had chosen to only work solo all of those years. Wouldn't it be better to know that a small band of friends were there to carry on?

I was quite thrilled to hear how Sam Maloof has left the provisions, wood, training, facility, etc., behind for his workers when his time is finished here. I'm no Sam Maloof, not even worthy to tie his sandles, BUT, it did get me to thinking about whether I should consider allowing others to hang out with me as we make money and things together. Then, it all wouldn't die with me.

Anyway, just some of the insides coming out this morning. Sounds like a good time to get back to work.
Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## ShawnH (Mar 30, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about your daughter. I will pray for her and your family. As for the question of legacy, that is a little more difficult. The most important thing I want to leave behind are 2 strong Christian children(well i guess that will be 3, as my wife is expecting again). Beyond that, all you can hope for is to leave behind the wisdom and knowledge you have gained in this life with those around you. Leave it better than you found it. All the projects, however well built will all wear out eventually. Maybe instead of hiring people you could start teaching classes on woodworking and carving(not to talk myself out of a position.) Not to make you feel pressure to do anything, but I have always felt it is a shame when talented people pass without sharing their skills. Your work provides beauty in the lives of those it resides with, and passing on your talents could continue your tradtion


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

wow thier are a ton of responses on this and ill give you my 2 cents as well how dose this contractor expect you to advertize i dont do this full time but most of my bussness comes from handing out these cheezy little busness cards i made on microsoft publsher and from word of mouth via busnees cards i give my customers (i always give them 3 or 4 when i drop off or finsh the job and i always i repeat always do my best to make sure thier happi with the piece i learned a saying long ago "make a person happy and theyll tell one person about it tick someone off and theyll tell 10 poeple and i try to live buy that i think you did the right thing


----------



## JGCW (Oct 2, 2007)

That guy needs to get over it. You are self-employed. You need to self promote because nobody else will.

I always have on hand-

Business card with web address,phone number and Email address.
5 page color brochure that shows the range of my abilities as it pertains to my business, as well as references.
Myself. I believe that most shops that dont stick around have someone that cant sell X product to the potential consumer correctly.


----------

